# Mulberry Trees



## kb8uvm (Apr 13, 2004)

I heard that carp love mulberrys and I was wondering if anyone knows when the mulberrys will be rip and falling off of the trees. And does anyone know where I can find some mulberry trees hanging over a pond or river? Im looking for an area in the central Ohio area but I would be willing to travel to hook a carp on a mulberry fly.


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

The guys at Mad River Outfitters have a video on Carp Fishing, and they mention mulberry patterns in the video. I am sure they would be very helpful in providing the info you are looking for, i.e. times and places where the mulberry pattern would be effective.

Good luck - carp are a blast on a fly rod!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Yep try Mad River Outfitters. Brian is the guy to talk to he has pefected the art of mulberry fishing. S


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Heck getting someone to reveal there favorite Mulberry hole would be like well.....I can t think of anything to compare but best bet is to find your favorite holes and walk the banks looking for them, I might add that rasperries and blackberries are also just as productive if found in the right spot. Usually I fish them in lakes but do know of one that produces well on the Great Miami, As far as when there Ripe, it will be in thenext2-3 weeks Im guessing but havent checked lately. some are ripe a few weeks earlier then others and youll have to time it right before the birds play havoc on your tree.

Good luck and please post if you have some success in this area!!
Heck, Im still wiating for the next cicada hatch, that was by far the best carp producing hatch I ever seen! Hammering them on surface cicada patterns while sight fishing, it just doesnt get any better then that!

Salmonid


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

Salmonid, I'm keeping that one in the back of my head; didn't think about the Cicada hatch in relation to carp. Chicago is due for a big one either next year or the year after, and I know of a forest preserve where the carp are just stacked.

FYI, here's a page with a "hatch chart": http://www.ummz.lsa.umich.edu/magicicada/Periodical/Index.html


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I have the largest mulberry tree in my back yard(unfortunately) and it is still a week or two from dropping berries.
ski


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I've seen them eating black cherries as they fell off the tree into the water. They'll eat anything !


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

Yea, I've seen them gulping down cottonwood seeds too.


----------

